# Any chance we can clean up this section a little?



## Eatmode4life (Jul 1, 2011)

There are a lot of devs posting their roms here. And chance we can section them out like on other dev threads?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

No


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Also, each dev only has one thread for their ROM/Mod/etc for the most part. So instead of a forum with 200 different threads, wed have a forum with 200 subforums with 1 thread each.


----------



## TerminX (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually, I'm sure most ROM developers aren't retarded and would create more than one thread if they had a subforum dedicated to their ROM.


----------



## champlification (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree with eatmode4life. If each dev has their own subforum, then compatible themes/mods can be posted in that subforum. Also, devs could have a new post for each release of their ROM and users could post questions and whatever for that specific version nstead of having to search through a 500 page post.


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

He seemed to be implying cleaning up this forum only. Not merging all of the CDMA Nexus forums into one then adding a subforum for each dev.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

maybe have Kernals have their own subforum?


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

bryannh said:


> maybe have Kernals have their own subforum?


While I do not agree with the OP, and also do not want to condone posting a general topic in the Dev forum, I think it would be a great idea to separate ROM and Kernel forums.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ironic since this post itself belongs in general ... Someone had to say it... With love though not hate


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

champlification said:


> I agree with eatmode4life. If each dev has their own subforum, then compatible themes/mods can be posted in that subforum. Also, devs could have a new post for each release of their ROM and users could post questions and whatever for that specific version nstead of having to search through a 500 page post.


 ^^^ this. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Eatmode4life said:


> There are a lot of devs posting their roms here. And chance we can section them out like on other dev threads?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


we can start by eliminating posts like this that are off topic and belong in other subsections of the forums.

This post belongs in the general section sir i think someone before summed this up

"No."


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Kernel separation at least. Thats a great idea. Too many devs to have a sub forum for each one though I think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## holmes6 (Dec 29, 2011)

it's tried and true to post in the wrong forum so people actually view the post
it's obviously not well organized here


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Ironic since this post itself belongs in general ... Someone had to say it... With love though not hate


lmao


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

DF has the best layout. RW needs to see how its done. Much more enjoyable to browse their forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only. 


notimportant said:


> DF has the best layout. RW needs to see how its done. Much more enjoyable to browse their forums.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good for them but see how it's done? They copy us.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Ironic since this post itself belongs in general ... Someone had to say it... With love though not hate


feel the same - sometimes you must be perceived as hateful (or out of the ordinary (such as in the case of the OP) i was just taking this post a step further) in order to truly communicate love. pleasing people < actually challenging someone to take a look

with <3


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

a kernel forum would be nice. besides that.....meh... with a phone like this with tons of dev support, its going to be hard to find things.


----------



## guitardedhero (Dec 24, 2011)

holmes6 said:


> it's tried and true to post in the wrong forum so people actually view the post
> it's obviously not well organized here


Most accurate reply in the thread so far.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not that it matters but heres my .02.

I would like to see the development section split into Roms/Kernals/Mods/General Development. Not by dev but by type, would also be nice to see the theme section divided into rom themes/mod themes/General themes.

Not trying to stir the pot, but ease of use = more support/interest/visitors, just my opinion. Either way I won't be leaving Rootz, Mos Def my forum of choice.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

THere are 2 stickies on radios,.... would love to see a merger


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> Good for them but see how it's done? They copy us.


But they were around first...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> But they were around first...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Look at how well that's worked out for them. We are not interested in emulating df or anyone else owned by ForumFoundry.


----------



## Eatmode4life (Jul 1, 2011)

Honestly, searching the thread for the right rom can be a little time consuming. I was thinking something in alphabetical order so you can search by rom name. Just makes for a cleaner ux. Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, but it's the most relevant place. If you look at the other threads for roms you can see what I mean.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

root wiki is definitely the place to be. But a little cleaning up never hurt anything. I think the idea for a separate section for kernels under development is a great idea. Also a good idea might be to sticky rom and kernel threads but only by the main devs- like the ones root wiki recogizes with a dev logo. That'll make it nice and easy to find the rom and kernel releases


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ac398 said:


> root wiki is definitely the place to be. But a little cleaning up never hurt anything. I think the idea for a separate section for kernels under development is a great idea. Also a good idea might be to sticky rom and kernel threads but only by the main devs- like the ones root wiki recogizes with a dev logo. That'll make it nice and easy to find the rom and kernel releases


Basically discriminating against new devs? Not such a good idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

The only thing I think could be seperated in the dev section is maybe android versions.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Atleast can we have roms and mods in a sub forum?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> Basically discriminating against new devs? Not such a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah that wouldn't work too well. I like the mods and kernel sections the best. It just gets so crowded having it all in one place. I know it's a nightmare trying to find things for my gf's inspire 4g on XDA.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

champlification said:


> I agree with eatmode4life. If each dev has their own subforum, then compatible themes/mods can be posted in that subforum. Also, devs could have a new post for each release of their ROM and users could post questions and whatever for that specific version nstead of having to search through a 500 page post.


+1 That would make it so much easier to find support and mods for the specific rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

akellar said:


> Basically discriminating against new devs? Not such a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I hear ya on that, I was kinda thinking of how modaco used to do it with wm 6 phones. Over there once a particular rom, we could kernel for us too, would become popular it would be stickied in the dev forum. That wouldnt discriminate against new or old devs but would put the most popular stuff at the top. And like modaco those same devs could release test versions or different projects for us to try out that wouldn't be stickied unless they grew


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Give me a week, and i'll update my list to reflect the mods / tweaks / themes that correspond to the correct ROM's they affiliate themselves with. This way you guys won't have to worry about how organized the development and theme forum is. Let the thread die now.


----------



## Eatmode4life (Jul 1, 2011)

My apologies. I did not mean to kick up any hornets nests. It was just a suggestion of uniformity in the forum.

Mod, please close this thread. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AfroCreame (Jan 30, 2012)

ac398 said:


> root wiki is definitely the place to be.


No so sure


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't mind all the different roms and developers, but what I don't like is that the roms and kernels are lumped together...

I think the roms and kernels should be separated...but again; gnats just me!


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

poontab said:


> Look at how well that's worked out for them. We are not interested in emulating df or anyone else owned by ForumFoundry.


There is a difference between emulating someone or something and doing something that works. Most all cars and trucks have four tires and either 2 doors or 4. Why, because it makes sense. I don't think lashing back at constructive ideas will draw people to this forum much like DFs. Look how that turned out for them. Also DFs didn't fail because of the layout of their site there are many other reasons they aren't King of the Hill anymore. If you don't want to emulate them maybe start by not acting like them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> There is a difference between emulating someone or something and doing something that works. Most all cars and trucks have four tires and either 2 doors or 4. Why, because it makes sense. I don't think lashing back at constructive ideas will draw people to this forum much like DFs. Look how that turned out for them. Also DFs didn't fail because of the layout of their site there are many other reasons they aren't King of the Hill anymore. If you don't want to emulate them maybe start by not acting like them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


No one is lashing out but you do need to relax. I just think it's fragmented & will inevitably become filled with garbage.


----------

